
Build a billion dollar business with a single instance of IIS and SQL Server - snarfy
The company I work for built a billion dollar business using nothing more than a single instance of IIS, SQL Server, and a monolithic architecture.<p>I wanted to post this because there is a lot of tech going around that solves big problems with clustering, horizontal scaling, micro services, tdd, nosql, etc.  You can build a billion dollar business without any of that.
======
vbrandl
Since I've made similar experiences, I would guess it's some kind of
enterprise software, that is used by other companies internaly? So the amount
of users stays roughly the same all the time and if it's hosted inside a
intranet, you don't have to care about availability too much, since there are
bigger problems if the intranet is down.

Also it might be easier to make big money with enterprise software since your
customers are willing to pay much more money

At least in the company I'm currently working in, it's kinda like this (but
not as big as you described).

Since we are trying to get more into the endusers market, we are now at a
point where there needs to be some restructuring and we are transisting to a
serviceoriented architecture.

